
Netflix vs. cable: Subscribers are neck and neck now, says PwC - perseusprime11
https://www.fastcompany.com/40509728/netflix-vs-cable-subscribers-are-neck-and-neck-now-says-pwc
======
downrightmike
True story: because the ISPs are continuing the tactic of data caps. You go
over your data cap b/c of Netflix, the ISP will "forgive" that overage _if_
you purchase a cable package so you don't risk going over your cap.

~~~
CodeWriter23
As soon as Pai’s Ruling is published on The Federal Register, your ISP will
charge Netflix $cable_amount to deliver content to your home AND not have to
pay license fees to the cable networks they provide. Of course, Netflix will
have to pass $cable_amount along to you.

~~~
nscalf
Sounds like a good time to meet 100 of your neighbors and start a community
ISP. If I were Netflix, I'd definitely be outspoken about that being a
solution everyone should look into. And I might even throw some money around
if I were Netflix to try and sponsor small ISP's. I couldn't think of a better
way to get positive press.

------
jerednel
I have a cable package only because the Internet I want is cheaper packaged
with it vs without. I would drop it if I could. Hulu and Netflix are all I
really want.

------
joezydeco
I'm more curious to know what percentage of Netflix subscribers are reliant
upon a cable-based ISP (Comcast, WoW, etc) for their service.

~~~
Spivak
Enough that the people who aren't are a probably a rounding error. What ISPs
don't also sell cable?

------
smn1234
well-deserved! Look at all the innovation they've made in logistics, IT, and
in producing shows. Disrupt your verticals!

------
colejohnson66
@mods Can we fix the title? "Netflix vs. cable: Subscribers are neck and neck
now, says PwC"

~~~
perseusprime11
fixed.

------
mr_spothawk
... and here I am, 10 years later; still without a television.

